# seeds



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I want to give my mice seeds on top of their lab blocks what kinds of seeds do you think would be best?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

rolled oats, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds are some.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

awesome thanks!


----------

